# halter horse conformation.



## fadedbluejean (Sep 22, 2012)

was browsing craigslists and found this add for this beautiful halter horse..well he could be beautiful all except for his legs i know they look funny and he doesnt look sound at all. but could you tell me exactly whats wrong with them? i notice alot of halter horses are built like this..

2yr AQHA Gelding


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

You could use those legs as fence posts O_O
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Base narrow (his hooves are too close together...his legs should come straight down, not angle together)

Tied in behind the knee

Probably over at the knee (they usually are)

Straight behind

Stifle joint is set way high

Upright pasterns

Light on bone

Just yuck and a half!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

He's very post legged in the hind. The one thing that stood out to me were his feet. Good god look at the heel on his front hooves @[email protected] I don't know if he's club footed or has a horrible farrier, but that just makes me cringe. I bet you that is what is causing most of his upright Pasterns in the front.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

fadedbluejean said:


> was browsing craigslists and found this add for this beautiful halter horse..well he could be beautiful all except for his legs i know they look funny and he doesnt look sound at all. *but could you tell me exactly whats wrong with them? i notice alot of halter horses are built like this..*
> 
> 2yr AQHA Gelding


It's perpetually breeding halter lines with halter lines that carry on the characteristics of being straight everywhere....from straight in the back to straight in the front.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

And I would want to see the HYPP status on that one given the positive status of the horses in his pedigree.


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

his legs look like tooth picks holding up a pork sausage.


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

IMO those hooves need some major work, I think they are definatly affecting the way he stands.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This is why I don't breed halter horses....


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Spotted said:


> IMO those hooves need some major work, I think they are definatly affecting the way he stands.


He's still straight everywhere even if he had some foot trimmed off. This is your standard halter horse that I see on my AQHA circuit. And he's actually "pretty tame" muscle-wise from horses I've shown against. They are not bred to peform....only to stand there.


----------



## kaylin13stewart (Mar 2, 2013)

I feel that the horses front legs will disable him from placing as high as needed to be a halter horse.


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

He looks very uncomfortable.
His feet need a lot of work, and sorry for asking, 
but I, as a foreigner, I do not understand why are halter horses bred differently?


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

AnalisaParalyzer said:


> his legs look like tooth picks holding up a pork sausage.


omg... I lol'd at that!


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

GotaDunQH said:


> He's still straight everywhere even if he had some foot trimmed off. This is your standard halter horse that I see on my AQHA circuit. And he's actually "pretty tame" muscle-wise from horses I've shown against. *They are not bred to peform....only to stand there.*



I dont understand why that would be appealing.. Didnt halter start out with performance horses.... who had the best conformation and was also able to perform the tasks they were bred for?? 


What is the point of creating useless horses?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

he is toed in on front legs, and over at knee badly on front right. Looks crooked.


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

peppersgirl said:


> What is the point of creating useless horses?


Not all halter horses are useless - only some of them. Check out the PERFORMANCE record of Impressive's get some time.

I'm not at all a halter person, but here is an example of what, in my opinion, a halter horse should be - correct and muscular, but not grotesque. Some of you probably know the owner, a super nice guy, from other forums...

Rising Water Quarter Horses - Phenomenal Creation


----------



## peppersgirl (Aug 24, 2012)

looks like a beef steer...


----------

